# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Ιστορικά πλοία της ποντοπόρου >  Canopus Shipping (Αδελφοί Κυρτάτα - Kyrtatas Bros)

## Ellinis

Aν και έχουμε θέμα που αφορά τα κρουαζιερόπλοια των Αδελφών Κυρτάτα, δεν έχουμε αναφέρει πως τα δύο αδέλφια είχαν μακρά δραστηριότητα στην ποντοπόρο ναυτιλία με φορτηγά καράβια.

Ας δούμε δυο καράβια της εταιρείας. Φαίνεται οτι τα σινιάλα των φορτηγών ήταν τα ίδια με των κρουαζιερόπλοιων. 

το ¶ΓΙΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ με μια δεξαμενή φορτωμένη στο πρυμνιό κατάστρωμα.
Ναυπήγησης 1951, αγοράστηκε το 1971 και διαλύθηκε το 1977.

AGHIOSGEORGIOS1951.jpg

και το ΑΓΙΑ ΘΑΛΑΣΣΙΝΗ 
Ναυπήγησης 1954, αγοράστηκε το 1973, πωλήθηκε το 1981 και διαλύθηκε την επόμενη χρονιά.

AGHIATHALASSINI1954.jpg

Από το αρχείο του φίλου G.Robinson.

----------


## Ellinis

Μια εξαιρετική πόζα του ΠΑΝΑΓΙΑ ΓΡΗΓΟΡΟΥΣΑ των Κυρτάτα, τραβηγμένη το 1972  από τον μαίτρ του είδους Malcolm Cranfield 
Καράβι 5507 grt, είχε ναυπηγηθεί το 1950 στα Doxford ως POLAMHALL, το 1962 μετονομάστηκε SOKORRI και το 1971 το πήραν οι αδελφοί Κυρτάτα ως PANAGHIA GRIGOROUSSA υπό σημαία Κύπρου. Πουλήθηκε το 1975 ως BUENA VENTURA II και διαλύθηκε το 1977 στο Πακιστάν. Περισσότερα εδώ.

panagia grigorousa kyrtata.JPG
πηγή

----------

